# Ellerman Lines



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi all.

I believe that the Ellerman group had disposed of all of it's conventional cargo vessels by 1978.

Does anybody have any idea which were the last ones to go please?

Thanks

Regards

NigelC (Scribe)


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Hello NigelC Here are copies from OCEAN SHIPS 1982-1986 by David Hornsby
showing their fleet which still carried their livery.
Best Wishes scorcher


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Scorcher

Many thanks, what a sad end to a great shipping empire!

Regards

NigelC


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

I agree NigelC I would never had believed it when I saw them in the S.W. India docks London in the 50's-60's.


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Unfortunately its not only Ellerman but the whole British M.N.

Nigel


----------



## Invernahaille (Apr 29, 2005)

City of Edinburgh
City of London.
Both conatainer ships.


----------



## Kingham SJ (Dec 11, 2008)

sailed on city of Manchester,plymouth.mv oxford and liverpool star. changed to cunard then bank line. crewed by Denholm Iom. ran out of Ellesmere port to the med.then when bankline took over,believemoved to portsmouth.Isailed on them 1990/91


----------



## blobbybluey (Apr 22, 2006)

i was on liverpool star,city of manchester,city of lisbon till june 87 ,dont know how long they were going after that.


----------



## gettafa (Sep 30, 2012)

*Ellerman Line*

In 1977 I served on the City of Pretoria a cargo ship converted to carry containers, she was on charter to Common Brothers at the time, our run was Cape Town, East London, Durban, Capetown and then back to Tilbury.

Has anyone got any pictures of her, I lost mine when my camera fell out of my hand climbing down from the monkey island onto the main deck!


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

gettafa said:


> In 1977 I served on the City of Pretoria a cargo ship converted to carry containers, she was on charter to Common Brothers at the time, our run was Cape Town, East London, Durban, Capetown and then back to Tilbury.
> 
> Has anyone got any pictures of her, I lost mine when my camera fell out of my hand climbing down from the monkey island onto the main deck!


CITY OF PRETORIA owned by Common Bros.chartered to Ellermans.
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/206910/title/simonburn/cat/510 (Pint)


----------



## gettafa (Sep 30, 2012)

*Thnks*

Thanks very much for that, she was a very good and happy ship, even when a container of onions fell onto the dock in Durban!


----------



## Upholder (Nov 20, 2016)

I was an engineer on the last trip of MV City of York in 1985 last Ellerman cargo ship under the British Flag before re flagging in the IOM. The remaining RoRo and container vessels going under the IOM flag a few months earlier.


----------

